# Solar courses



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Has any taken a course on solar? I ask because I know people who have taken the 19 week course thru our local union hall and they don't seem to know anything more than the guys who didn't take the course. Everything in all the different types of solar work I have done is pretty self explanatory. The majority of the work is laborer work, sometimes a bit of iron worker's work or carpenter's work. The electrical work is very basic for someone who can run some wire, install some pipe or cable tray, and land conductors on lugs.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

PV work is, IMO, a whole new area that has many different rules and takes some getting used to. It can't be that simple as new stuff keeps arising. There is also 20 pages in art. 690 on PV. I guess once you have done a few it gets easier but there are a lot of installs out there that are not compliant.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$$*

I could be wrong but it seems like there isn't any money on installing solar now or the near future. They have roofers do most of it then pay an ec min pay to come hook it up. I've hooked a few up and looked into it and no one I know of is making any money on it around here.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> PV work is, IMO, a whole new area that has many different rules and takes some getting used to. It can't be that simple as new stuff keeps arising. There is also 20 pages in art. 690 on PV. I guess once you have done a few it gets easier but there are a lot of installs out there that are not compliant.


In reality, large jobs are engineered and no one on the job, including the foreman, needs to know a thing about article 690. An RFI takes care of any issues. Problems at the end are not the concern of the EC as long as he followed the plans and specs. We are in the age of the electrical *installer*. As I said in the other thread, I have worked on many large installations and it requires less electrical know-how than pulling MC all day.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Current said:


> In reality, large jobs are engineered and no one on the job, including the foreman, needs to know a thing about article 690. An RFI takes care of any issues. Problems at the end are not the concern of the EC as long as he followed the plans and specs. We are in the age of the electrical *installer*. As I said in the other thread, I have worked on many large installations and it requires less electrical know-how than pulling MC all day.


I agree with that esp. with commercial work. Residential work is usually not engineered so it takes a bit more independence on the install.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree with that esp. with commercial work. Residential work is usually not engineered so it takes a bit more independence on the install.


I've never done residential. I always figured that the equipment manufacturer had the system pretty much laid out.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Current said:


> I've never done residential. I always figured that the equipment manufacturer had the system pretty much laid out.


Usually I have a set of plans that have outlets and switches drawn to the controlled lights. The circuitry is up to the electricians as well as panel, meter, grounding etc.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*money*

The only money I really made in it is picking up a new customer and setting a sub panel and running new branch circuits to green colored receptacles for H.O.'s Of course, I'm in a cloudy area


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Only solar I have done so far is residential. We have to design the system ourselves after doing shade analyses etc then create a single line and drawings of everything from the hardware we are mounting it with to the roof layout and locations / specs of all the equipment. On top of all this the leasing company we use breathes down our neck constantly and will just pop in on jobs randomly taking pictures. Then comes the hard part all the state paperwork and SREC registration (after approvals before the site analyses). The installation is the easy part after you do a handful at least until someone throws you a curve with your first set of micro-inverters. Get to know your utilities specs too because there will be conflict. Every few systems I get a utility inspector that says he will not turn me on unless I bond the neutral to the revenue meter and remove the GEC/ EGC that usually holds up pay for a few weeks. But generally the installation is easy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When the solar bubble finally ends, be prepared for an army of "electricians" to flood craigslist. The PV circus is the biggest show in town here, and I see some of the most hackest hack stuff you ever saw in your life going on by some very large and well funded outfits who have mega buck ad campaigns detailing how expert they are at the electrical craft.

Worse part is that most of these vinyl sider "electricians" they have created will get enough "book" hours to go take a license test, which if they pay a certain company a grand they will get the test answers from and a guarantee to pass the tests or your money back...


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be interested to know how many residential solar installs are done in N.J. every year by non electricians. The DCA draws the line on who is allowed to do what, but I am sure roofers are doing more than there supposed to with EC's signing off and doing the final tie in. "Current" has got it right on commercial jobs. If you do one residential system you will probably know what to RFI on the large jobs. But there is a lot to know about residential solar when you are playing engineer. I have done a couple of residential systems, my own house and co-workers. These guys were great. 
http://www.americansolarpartners.com/who-we-are.php
No better way to learn than installing it on your home, families and co-workers. I got more out of it than a coarse at the hall.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Current said:


> In reality, large jobs are engineered and no one on the job, including the foreman, needs to know a thing about article 690. An RFI takes care of any issues. Problems at the end are not the concern of the EC as long as he followed the plans and specs. We are in the age of the electrical *installer*. As I said in the other thread, I have worked on many large installations and it requires less electrical know-how than pulling MC all day.



I don't think we are in the age of the installer. New construction guys are installers. Always have been......Smaller EC's and service techs are (usually) electricians. I've met a few new construction guys who had a clue but most only know how to follow plans. That said...like Dennis mentioned I see lots of articles where inspected jobs are being found to have many violations. The fairly new national gypsum plant here had solar panels catch on fire a few months back. I heard the cause was faulty wiring to the solar panels or something.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I would be interested to know how many residential solar installs are done in N.J. every year by non electricians. The DCA draws the line on who is allowed to do what, but I am sure roofers are doing more than there supposed to with EC's signing off and doing the final tie in. "Current" has got it right on commercial jobs. If you do one residential system you will probably know what to RFI on the large jobs. But there is a lot to know about residential solar when you are playing engineer. I have done a couple of residential systems, my own house and co-workers. These guys were great.
> http://www.americansolarpartners.com/who-we-are.php
> No better way to learn than installing it on your home, families and co-workers. I got more out of it than a coarse at the hall.





In NC only EC's can do electrical work for money. Including hanging light fixtures or changing switches out and solar work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> In NC only EC's can do electrical work for money. Including hanging light fixtures or changing switches out and solar work.


That is the way it is here as well.:thumbup:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> In NC only EC's can do electrical work for money. Including hanging light fixtures or changing switches out and solar work.


In NJ, there is no electrician classification whatsoever, just a contractor license. Any day laborer you pull off the street becomes an electrician when working under a licensed contractor. Even when built union, a lot of commercial jobs have 30 laborers doing the work and setting the panels/combiners/inverters and 1 or 2 electrician to do the pipe work and pull the wire.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> In NC only EC's can do electrical work for money. Including hanging light fixtures or changing switches out and solar work.





Current said:


> In NJ, there is no electrician classification whatsoever, just a contractor license. Any day laborer you pull off the street becomes an electrician when working under a licensed contractor. Even when built union, a lot of commercial jobs have 30 laborers doing the work and setting the panels/combiners/inverters and 1 or 2 electrician to do the pipe work and pull the wire.


I think john didn't say it correctly. The EC can get the job but the guys working for him do not have to have any experience. We can pick them off the street and put them on the payroll. I cannot sub work to a non licensed person-- they would have to be licensed or work for me- on my payroll.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Current said:


> In NJ, there is no electrician classification whatsoever, just a contractor license. Any day laborer you pull off the street becomes an electrician when working under a licensed contractor. Even when built union, a lot of commercial jobs have 30 laborers doing the work and setting the panels/combiners/inverters and 1 or 2 electrician to do the pipe work and pull the wire.


I currently work for a solar company. They cater to a higher end residential customer. I have my associates in Electrical Construction and Maintenance. In school I took an additional two courses in PV Design and PV installation. Neither really taught anything practical. Its only since installing systems that I have learned anything. I was hired as a team lead and I basically do the electrical end of things and guide the rooftop work. Most of the rooftop stuff is just racking systems, leveling and making the systems look pretty.

I think the problem is that since solar is relatively new, there are not a lot of experienced instructors to teach classes on how PV actually is installed. 

Some of my installers went to like a nine month course and obtained some kind of PV certification. They really know so little though. I try to encourage them to expand their electrical knowledge but they are happy with knowing very little. In fact one guy argued with me saying voltage flowed and that amperage is unit of power.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

cabletie said:


> I would be interested to know how many residential solar installs are done in N.J. every year by non electricians. The DCA draws the line on who is allowed to do what, but I am sure roofers are doing more than there supposed to with EC's signing off and doing the final tie in. "Current" has got it right on commercial jobs. If you do one residential system you will probably know what to RFI on the large jobs. But there is a lot to know about residential solar when you are playing engineer. I have done a couple of residential systems, my own house and co-workers. These guys were great.
> http://www.americansolarpartners.com/who-we-are.php
> No better way to learn than installing it on your home, families and co-workers. I got more out of it than a coarse at the hall.


It doesn't help when you have companies like boots on the roof telling them after a 5 day training course that they are allowed to install the panels but the inverter must be installed by an electrician when both DCA and the examining board has made it clear they consider it generation equipment and must be done under a licensed contractor. 


Current said:


> In NJ, there is no electrician classification whatsoever, just a contractor license. Any day laborer you pull off the street becomes an electrician when working under a licensed contractor. Even when built union, a lot of commercial jobs have 30 laborers doing the work and setting the panels/combiners/inverters and 1 or 2 electrician to do the pipe work and pull the wire.


It would be nice if we had both an apprentice registration and a journeyman requirement.


There is certainly money to be made in Solar but not if your only installing inverters and sealing a permit for the "installers" but while this practice is common I question the legality.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> When the solar bubble finally ends, be prepared for an army of "electricians" to flood craigslist. The PV circus is the biggest show in town here, and I see some of the most hackest hack stuff you ever saw in your life going on by some very large and well funded outfits who have mega buck ad campaigns detailing how expert they are at the electrical craft.
> 
> Worse part is that most of these vinyl sider "electricians" they have created will get enough "book" hours to go take a license test, which if they pay a certain company a grand they will get the test answers from and a guarantee to pass the tests or your money back...


I know in school, PV was taught as more of a specialty sub-division of electrical. Here in reality most guys are just laborers, no skill at all. I have the hardest time when I'm on a site and the electrician's helper comes over to me and starts spewing off code articles. "That needs 32" of work space depth!!!" 

ME: "Actually it requires 36" of work space depth, I am a journeyman electrician and I'm very familiar with the code."

HIM: "Oh I assumed that to you didn't know about the NEC, because most solar guys don't."

That is precisely why I am looking to either get into Industrial Control work or obtain my contractor's license. I am an electrician and hate hearing when I go on an interview. "WE see you have five years electrical experience but for the last year you've been working as a solar installer."

I plan to get out before I've labeled myself as a solar installer within a field of mostly hack workers.

I've got about eight months left till I can take the exam for my contractor's license.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> gold
> both DCA and the examining board has made it clear they consider it generation equipment and must be done under a licensed contractor.


I agree completely. A co-worker of mine has a son starting out working for a small shop. His boss is a "sub" off a roofing company. The roofer installs the rack, panels and pv wire to a combiner box and he takes it from there. If I understand it right if a roofer got hurt he would be covered under the EC because he is the one licensed and permitted on this job. It will continue this way until someone gets caught. The EC on this one does not know a thing about sizing a system or any paperwork and has "installed" over 100. I believe the DCA draws the line between the racking system and the solar panels, PV wiring, I have gone to two different training classes and both had roofers looking to get into the field.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think john didn't say it correctly. The EC can get the job but the guys working for him do not have to have any experience. We can pick them off the street and put them on the payroll. I cannot sub work to a non licensed person-- they would have to be licensed or work for me- on my payroll.





I was speaking of actually running a business doing electrical work. Not the actual employees. Heck until September when I take my unlimited exam I am working off dads license...... BUT I have my J card......even thought it is not a requirement. :no:


As a side note the handyman company running ads to install fans and dimmers pulled them after they got an email informing them the state frowns upon unlicensed electrical work. :whistling2:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

cabletie said:


> I agree completely. A co-worker of mine has a son starting out working for a small shop. His boss is a "sub" off a roofing company. The roofer installs the rack, panels and pv wire to a combiner box and he takes it from there. If I understand it right if a roofer got hurt he would be covered under the EC because he is the one licensed and permitted on this job. It will continue this way until someone gets caught. The EC on this one does not know a thing about sizing a system or any paperwork and has "installed" over 100. I believe the DCA draws the line between the racking system and the solar panels, PV wiring, I have gone to two different training classes and both had roofers looking to get into the field.


No, if he got hurt he would be covered under his own WC. Unless he is a direct employee of the EC which if he isn't then what he is doing isn't legal. At that point the insurance company would find that he was doing work he wasn't authorized to do weather they cover or not is unknown, thus opening a huge liability for the homeowner. Ironically Its much easier to compete for electrical contractors because the WC for roofers and installers (at 34-40%)is about 8 - 10 times higher then the same coverage for an EC (at 4-6%). 

I suppose I should pre-qualify all this by saying I'm not a lawyer and I COULD BE WRONG but this is an electrical forum and not a lawyer forum.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I was speaking of actually running a business doing electrical work. Not the actual employees. Heck until September when I take my unlimited exam I am working off dads license...... BUT I have my J card......even thought it is not a requirement. :no:


I knew what you were trying to say-- I just thought it came out a bit confusing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

gold said:


> It doesn't help when you have companies like boots on the roof telling them after a 5 day training course that they are allowed to install the panels but the inverter must be installed by an electrician when both DCA and the examining board has made it clear they consider it generation equipment and must be done under a licensed contractor.


I worked on 1 VERY large job (12 sites) in which a large company called Conti had 150 union laborers installing and even connecting panels, installing combiners boxes, and setting inverters while we did the pipe and ran the wire. Conti is not an EC, the EC on those jobs had about 20 of us spread around on different jobs finishing up after the laborers.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

You could check out NABCEP website it has some good reference material there. The solar guru John Wiles will be in NJ in August to teach a seminar for a day $200.00 one location is AC the other is Newark. with 7 CE hours for NJ license holders. 

Its a shame how the IBEW has let all the prefab in electric walls, electric rooms,and now solar.....I resigned in 2006....


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Current said:


> I worked on 1 VERY large job (12 sites) in which a large company called Conti had 150 union laborers installing and even connecting panels, installing combiners boxes, and setting inverters while we did the pipe and ran the wire. Conti is not an EC, the EC on those jobs had about 20 of us spread around on different jobs finishing up after the laborers.


I thought you were union? Your local allowed that? Some contractor somewhere had to seal that permit. I don't even get involved in small resi jobs if theres a "Solar Installer" I'm not union and I would have went ape **** over that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I knew what you were trying to say-- I just thought it came out a bit confusing. :thumbsup:





Probably true with most of what comes out of my mouth......:laughing:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

gold said:


> I thought you were union? Your local allowed that?


 I am. Our local bends over backwards to help everyone else out. Now they have a Solar Handler classification to combat the laborers. Basically, they are either journeyman electrician or even teledata guys from the hall who work on solar jobs for a considerably lower rate.



> Some contractor somewhere had to seal that permit.


The contractor that I was working for did, apparently.


> I don't even get involved in small resi jobs if theres a "Solar Installer" I'm not union and I would have went ape **** over that.


 Now that I know what I know today, I will call the DCA next time.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think john didn't say it correctly. The EC can get the job but the guys working for him do not have to have any experience. We can pick them off the street and put them on the payroll. I cannot sub work to a non licensed person-- they would have to be licensed or work for me- on my payroll.


IN MICHIGAN all solar and turbine work including solar hot water systems get installed by EC's and all our employees must be licensed apprentices, actively supervised, journeys, and masters to perform this work.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats the way it should be.
In South Carolina, Just one license is needed ( state), then you can hire a million pea brained half wits to do all the installs. The one license doesnt even have to supervise. Actually, License lending is a big buisness also, and in that case, you dont even need a license. No enforcment of any rules have I ever seen or heard of.
2005 NEC is still the code that is accepted for residential. 2008 for commercial.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Current said:


> I am. Our local bends over backwards to help everyone else out. Now they have a Solar Handler classification to combat the laborers. Basically, they are either journeyman electrician or even teledata guys from the hall who work on solar jobs for a considerably lower rate.


We don’t have a solar handler rate that I know of. But we do have a ratio of journeymen to apprentices that is competitive. The guys that I know that have been on large jobs had laborers hired by the EC, but were used for cardboard cleanup and maybe ballast handling. All racks are built by electricians except for ground mounts that are done by iron workers. I am not sure if the last statement is true of all ground mounts. 



> Our local bends over backwards to help everyone else out.


Ours also


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Solar is a complete joke in NJ, the majority of the solar guys in NJ are not EC's and there are plenty of bottom feeding EC's that will gladly stamp the permits all day long for pittance, which is 100% illegal and absolutely not policed or enforced by the state whatsoever. The only thing these non EC license holding solar outfits are "legally" allowed to do is sell the job and install the racking only. Yet they are all getting away with continuing to drive the price into the ground daily, the "going rate" on resi installs is almost half of what it was 2 years ago because every roofing and HVAC company in town has jumped on the solar bandwagon. All hacks too.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Solar is a complete joke in NJ, the majority of the solar guys in NJ are not EC's and there are plenty of bottom feeding EC's that will gladly stamp the permits all day long for pittance, which is 100% illegal and absolutely not policed or enforced by the state whatsoever. The only thing these non EC license holding solar outfits are "legally" allowed to do is sell the job and install the racking only. Yet they are all getting away with continuing to drive the price into the ground daily, the "going rate" on resi installs is almost half of what it was 2 years ago because every roofing and HVAC company in town has jumped on the solar bandwagon. All hacks too.


Technically they shouldn't even be advertising that they install them without a license # in there ad. But yea I agree too many people are getting away with too much.


----------



## Dan Easterday (Aug 21, 2011)

If you are interested in learning about Pvhotovoltaics, look into NABCEP as was mentioned. www.nabcep.org

Solar Energy International (www.solarenergy.org) is a good place to start.

If you are in the midwest, the Midwest Renewable Energy Association provides NABCEP training in PV and solar thermal. www.midwestrenew.org

There's a lot of good info out there, but make sure it's related to NABCEP or the Interstate Renewable Energy Council. There's also a lot of BAD info out there.

Here in Illinois, it's not really together yet. Most local AHJ's differ in requirements for credentials and permiting types. I'm working with my partners now in a local AHJ that wants both an electrical permit AND a building permit for a roof mounted PV array., and we have to have a licensed EC from within the state to pull the permit. A previous AHJ only wanted an electircal permit and didn't require and license to be held.

Roofers are staying out of the game here for now because it's really not as simple as everybody thinks to design a PV system. Also, the mish-mash of AHJ requirements make it hard. I'm currently talking to some well established roofing companies about building-integrated PV (BIPV) installs, but for the most part, they are not catching on yet. There are some exciting technologies and advancements that will hopefully push the renewable energy market forward. It really only makes sense to go this route. A stronger electrical grid with less wasted energy is a good thing, right?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dan Easterday said:


> If you are interested in learning about Pvhotovoltaics, look into NABCEP as was mentioned. www.nabcep.org
> 
> Solar Energy International (www.solarenergy.org) is a good place to start.
> 
> ...


I sent NABCEP the $50 to register for a test. They sent me their study guide. It was so out of date. The procedures they were using were at least 5 years behind what I was doing. So I never took their test for certification. Because I have been off grid for 17 years I got a pass on the certification requirement from the state.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Current said:


> Has any taken a course on solar?


I haven't yet, Hax. 
Y'all might want to think about Cocoa Beach for some training and a warm write off.
The University of Central Florida has some course offerings.
https://secure.fsec.ucf.edu/fsecstore/do/category/Pvtrain


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im currently taking a 10 week PV course. at the end we get to take the NABCEP entry level exam. in order to become a NABCEP certified PV installer you need to do at least 2 installs and then take another test.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Current said:


> Has any taken a course on solar? I ask because I know people who have taken the 19 week course thru our local union hall and they don't seem to know anything more than the guys who didn't take the course. Everything in all the different types of solar work I have done is pretty self explanatory. The majority of the work is laborer work, sometimes a bit of iron worker's work or carpenter's work. The electrical work is very basic for someone who can run some wire, install some pipe or cable tray, and land conductors on lugs.


 The last year of our apprenticeship they had a mock roof with all the inverters set up. We had to mount the panels, hook them up and see what it entailed. As far as simplicity, it was very simple, the code book is where it can be a little tricky.


----------



## Dan Easterday (Aug 21, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> im currently taking a 10 week PV course. at the end we get to take the NABCEP entry level exam. in order to become a NABCEP certified PV installer you need to do at least 2 installs and then take another test.



Actually, you have to be the Lead installer on two jobs with full support from a qualified installer, and have all documentation.

Getting lead status on a job is hard.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Dan Easterday said:


> Actually, you have to be the Lead installer on two jobs with full support from a qualified installer, and have all documentation.
> 
> Getting lead status on a job is hard.


----------



## Dan Easterday (Aug 21, 2011)

electricalperson said:


>


 
Wow, you're a _cool_ guy.

I did not make my comment to sound whiny. I made it as fact.

YOu need a personality transplant, STAT.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Dan Easterday said:


> Wow, you're a _cool_ guy.
> 
> I did not make my comment to sound whiny. I made it as fact.
> 
> YOu need a personality transplant, STAT.


thanks but what i ment in my reply was ME crying over the fact you need to do that to get certified. I did not aim that towards you


----------



## Dan Easterday (Aug 21, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> thanks but what i ment in my reply was ME crying over the fact you need to do that to get certified. I did not aim that towards you


 Sorry, it came off differently.

NABCEP has their reasons for doing things that way. Forcing someone to take a lead spot in two installs with full documentation and review means that that person is under the microscope to do things right. NABCEP is committed to ensuring that their certified installers perform to the highest standards. I feel that this is necessary to bring some order to the PV and solar thermal market. There are too many shady a-holes out there doing shady things and making those of us that do it right look bad.


----------



## gemiller (Sep 21, 2011)

NABCEP is an excellent test of knowledge (I have the thermal solar NABCEP and will be testing in for PV this saturday) but the pre-requisites do not truly show an experienced solar installer.

I've taken and teach various solar courses and would only recommend something like a IREC 5 day course. IREC is the hardest standard to accredit a solar course to, and has fairly strict curriculum. It is, however, more focussed on array design and installation and leaves the electrical design to the electrician/electrical contractor.

To this point there are few/if any courses that truly teach solar electrical installation. Many electrical engineering firms have taken this duty up, or many solar integrators have training engineers to understand their needs.

It's not all that complex, but a mistake can be costly.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the book we are using is making my head spin. i feel dumb


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Dan Easterday (Aug 21, 2011)

backstay said:


> NABCEP is a way one guy got into skimming a piece of the PV pie without climbing on the roof. Not bring order to anything. If left in the realm of electrical and not roofers the installs wouldn't have been nearly as "shady".


 
I disagree. I see shady things done by electricians all the time. Besides, how many electrical companies have experience in roof loading numbers and a structural engineer on call to evaluate a roof's viability to take the load? How many electricians know about different flashing meathods and roof penetration meathods to make sure that the customer's roof does not leak two years down the line?

PV installs shold be done by specifically trained and equipped persons. PV is not just about hte electrical side. It's about the building side combined with the electrical side. I'm not saying that an electrician can't install PV, but you need training and experience in more than just electrical. YOu also need to be able to evaluate the site and it's suitability for PV, and be able to integrate the right materials into the install to get the best system performance.

PV is NOT just throwing modules on a roof and hooking them up. It's a whole combination of skills and knowledge that have to come together correctly.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dan Easterday said:


> PV is NOT just throwing modules on a roof and hooking them up. It's a whole combination of skills and knowledge that have to come together correctly.


It ain't rocket science either.

The roof loading issues are taken care of by a structural engineer. The design of most of the systems we install have been done by engineers long before we were involved. In other cases I did the design and had it checked by engineers.

I have been to class and have the entry level NABCEP certificate. I personally think it is still to early for PV but the only way to advance the technology is to use it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

BBQ said:


> It ain't rocket science either.
> 
> The roof loading issues are taken care of by a structural engineer. The design of most of the systems we install have been done by engineers long before we were involved. In other cases I did the design and had it checked by engineers.
> 
> I have been to class and have the entry level NABCEP certificate. I personally think it is still to early for PV but the only way to advance the technology is to use it.


did you go to BCC green center for that course?


----------



## userdavid77 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey, guys good post here. I was wondering if you could tell me that how much big a solar panel is required for a 750square feet, two storeys’s building. My grandfather and his family just moved in there and looking for a natural electricity producer which helps us in saving electric bills.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

userdavid77 said:


> Hey, guys good post here. I was wondering if you could tell me that how much big a solar panel is required for a 750square feet, two storeys&#146;s building. My grandfather and his family just moved in there and looking for a natural electricity producer which helps us in saving electric bills.


What, are you an electrician?


----------



## MichaelN (Oct 26, 2011)

I think solar is an ok field to get into. I'm about to take my NABCEP Basic PV entry level certification in about a month here in Claifornia. I took a 6 month course that tries to get you the best experience and also a job after finishing the course.


----------

